# Cooper's Christmas Jumper



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

Cooper's Christmas jumper came today and the girls couldn't wait for him to try it on. We think he looks rather handsome, but he's not so sure!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Hee Hee - the curse of the ipad has struck again.
Cooper doesn't look real - he looks too perfect. What a cutey


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome cute!

We should start a christmas outfit thread


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely, lovely puppy.Cute jumper too, but Cooper is just gorgeous.


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Awww, bless! He looks so cute and snug. Happy Christmas Cooper.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

He's way too cute to be real, surely?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Cooper looks lovely in his jumper true he doesn't look real.
You have inspired me to get my two one each.
I am going to the Essex Girl's favourite shopping centre Lakeside today I am sure to get something there for them


----------



## ibarneyb (Nov 30, 2014)

Lovely pic of a beautiful dog


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

scrummy boy (even on his head!), Christine I imagine you may have to buy 'people' jumpers for your two, only seem to see little ones for dogs.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

DB1 said:


> scrummy boy (even on his head!), Christine I imagine you may have to buy 'people' jumpers for your two, only seem to see little ones for dogs.


You are right Dawn didn't see anything in there size. 
Next stop Mothercare x


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

I got Cooper's in Next. I had to get the medium because Cooper is already 6.3kg even though he's only 13 weeks old. I think I'll be buying XL next year!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Cooper's Mum said:


> I got Cooper's in Next. I had to get the medium because Cooper is already 6.3kg even though he's only 13 weeks old. I think I'll be buying XL next year!


Is it a human jumper. Didn't think of doing that.
Mind you Boycie wore a babygrow when he was neutered.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.next.co.uk/g67228s4#673539g67

Here are the next doggy christmas jumpers. Very nice and great that they do a range of sizes!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I had no idea they did pet stuff.
I was in there today looking at furniture.
Thank you off there tomorrow xxx


----------

